

Mountain View Hacker House - One room available - jmtame

The Mountain View Hacker House has a room opening up August 15th, if you're interested (or know someone interested) please contact jake@noteleaf.com. Thanks!
======
quadhome
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/> ?

